# Parallam beam



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Hers a couple with pored epoxy. There very heavy but seems to be the new thing..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks interesting for a table top but I wouldn't have one for a beam. These engineers come up with this stuff and test it but they don't stop to think whats going to happen 40 years from now when the glue starts breaking down.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll stick with LVL's for beams. Those look like particle boards.

As for using it for a table top, the top looks ok I guess if you're going for that type of look but I do not like the ends.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is parallam? 

George


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It looks interesting for a table top but I wouldn't have one for a beam. These engineers come up with this stuff and test it but they don't stop to think whats going to happen 40 years from now when the glue starts breaking down.


 In 40 years, well good question. Those beams are ridiculously strong. They are probably rated to carry twice what a same sized wood beam could. They are also expensive, like $7 per foot.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> In 40 years, well good question. Those beams are ridiculously strong. They are probably rated to carry twice what a same sized wood beam could. They are also expensive, like $7 per foot.


For that price it would be about as cheap to use a steel I beam.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> For that price it would be about as cheap to use a steel I beam.


 Probably so. but way harder to connect joist hangers for other joist.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> Probably so. but way harder to connect joist hangers for other joist.





Wrong. It fairly easy actually.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> What is parallam? George


 Just taking a wild guess here, it probably looks like this. 









Why do you have to be such a PITA all the time. 3/4 of your post are unnecessary and unhelpful.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> What is parallam? George


I Googled it, and came up with this:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallam


Essentially, it looks to me like a chipboard version of a structural support beam, using mass quantities of adhesive.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> What is parallam?
> 
> George


"Why do you have to be such a PITA all the time. 3/4 of your post are unnecessary and unhelpful." I don't think he sounded sinister this time, just asked a question.

parallel lamination


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Way cool. It looks like spalted maple! I want to get some to turn. I need to haunt my lumber yard looking for a scrap.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

TimPa said:


> "Why do you have to be such a PITA all the time. 3/4 of your post are unnecessary and unhelpful." I don't think he sounded sinister this time, just asked a question. parallel lamination


 It wasn't as bad as some, but his question was pretty well covered in the op's post.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

It's extraordinary stuff, particularly for shaped structural elements. Join the 20th century. Paralam is long strips of wood with adhesive. Simple to join to other paralam elements. No, the adhesive polymerized, it's totally impregnated, NOT surface glued like home-grown furniture.

Friend used one in his house. It was designed pre-stress (shaped) so that it sat down straight when loaded. If you would prefer a creeping sag for a load-bearing element, that's up to you.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> In 40 years, well good question. Those beams are ridiculously strong. They are probably rated to carry twice what a same sized wood beam could. They are also expensive, like $7 per foot.


I believe the 3.5 beams are on 18" $20 a running ft and the 5 1/4 are $30 a running ft. 

I haven't been involved in carpentry since the 80's but I can imagine there much more cost in the steel than in a parallam beam.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Back in the early 80 when microllams were being touted and used all over the place specs were over inflated. Beams we installed we had to go back to and double up and doubled beams had to be tripled up due to visual premature sag (in months not yrs). Engineered joists allowed unsupported floor areas to expand then as structures caught fire it was noticed that the fire ratings were sorely over stated. While these errors have been addressed over the yrs and improved upon I'd stay away from the new wonder products for GPs, let someone else absorb the expense and find out and what the hidden problems are.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

This type product is not new. It's been around a long time. Over 20 years. It's called engineered lumber and it's primarily used in very large homes where the rooms have spans of over 12 ft with loads above. 
Just one of many types of beams available.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The date of "invention" is not apparent*

According to the Wiki article there was no date of invention, so I can't tell how "new" they are. Glue lams and engineered beams have been around a long time. What IS different about this lamination is the orientation of the strands of wood which are parallel to the length rather than a random pattern. 
Quoting:
. The generic name for the product is *parallel strand lumber* (PSL). Parallam is made from clipped veneer strands laid in parallel alignment and bonded with adhesive. It is used for beams, headers, columns, and posts, among others uses

I think it's a good idea. I have watched the construction of vaulted ceilings in churches and other open spaced over time using the glue lams, essentially 2 x 6's laid on the flat and glued either over a curved form or straight. There may be sagging issues or other concerns with that type of construction that are either apparent now or will be over time. Who knows? 

This type of construction on a curved form would be really strong, a interesting concept in my opinion.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Introduced at Expo 86, Vancouver, B.C. in 1986

http://www.manufacturing.net/news/2011/09/parallam®-psl-25-years-improving-wood-framed-buildings


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I installed a 50' long parallam 4" x 12" as the main beam in my house in 1997. we set it on the edge and rolled it over to the center of the foundation.

when it was on the side, it would sag maybe a foot in the span, on edge - no sag. very heavy


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I worked a custom in the late 80s using glue lams in a bow roof and couldn't find issue with them, they were solid lumber and not plywood lams like the junk, (imo) we used for hdrs. in some condo developments. Parallams may have been around a long time but none of the Lumb Yds in our area stocked them, not sure when they began, I've been out of the loop since 09.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Paralam isn't some sort of chip-board or plywood crap with more glue. Get over yourself. This is structural wood product good for framing to 6 stories. You got some silly solid wood that can do that?

If it was crap, don't you think that getting any kind of insurance might be a tough sell?

Steel. In a major fire, steel softens with the heat and sags and the risk of premature roof collapse is an issue. Paralam, OTOH, chars on the surface but NEVER sags. Fact.


----------



## John Langley (Feb 4, 2015)

There's a loosely used saying out there. ( they don't build it like They used to) and boy I'm glad .


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

For some reason it takes while for new technology to be accepted in the building industry. I remember as a youngster hearing stories from my dads buddies about the "old timers" not accepting the concept of framing with dimensional lumber.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

regesullivan said:


> For some reason it takes while for new technology to be accepted in the building industry. I remember as a youngster hearing stories from my dads buddies about the "old timers" not accepting the concept of framing with dimensional lumber.


It's not just being skeptical of new technology. I'm in the business of remodeling homes and frequently see things like finger jointed door jambs and molding coming apart after they age a bit. In my opinion when you put a supporting member in a structure you should expect it to last 100 years or more. The problem with adhesives is they are essentially a plastic and are prone to break down over time which I could see happening with these beams especially if they are used in a pier and beam structure where they are exposed to excessive moisture.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The purpose of the product in question is to show some of its uses in the home,etc for woodworkers.

The fact whether or not its load bearing,will stand the times or not the product I would use is pretty mute.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Robson valley,
There's nothing to get over, and solid wood has been used in 6 story buildings for quite some time. Do you believe the world waited for parallam lumber to build above 5 stories? Bear in mind society and the building industry brought most of this down on itself for over foresting, then to maintain said industry it began messing with the trees to get them to grow faster. Dimensional lumber was a necessity to stretch and make more money the existing stock, which has been dimensioned from 1 3/4 to 1 1/2" since the 70s. 2nd when it was determined engineered joists weren't meeting fire ratings back in the late 70s and early 80s don't make the error assuming the insurance industry let it slide. I'd rather have steel sag over my head than the smoke from toxic material.

Regsullivan,
I've gutted a few 120 to 200 plus yr old structures, while you're correct that much of site and local milled lumber was often of random dimensions what they had that we don't is that lumber. Mostly Fir but I've also pulled oak studding and joists and Cedar with the bark from 3 and 4 story buildings. In the 30s my gran milled and built his own main, summer house and barns from the trees on the property by hooking his pickup to a home made mill, dimes to dollars much of it was still green during installation, the house is still there and in the registry. 

While framing techniques have greatly improved and the industry truly needed it, just because some framing materials are new doesn't mean they hold up, adding flame retardant chemicals don't work well, epoxies/glues to repel water and the chemicals pressurized into the lumber for insects are all toxic.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Ghidrah, I wasn't very but the old timers I referred to were comparing post and beam vs stick built. 

I don't totally disagree with anyone that is skeptical of new materials and I have great respect for builders/contractors that have enough pride in their work and are concerned enough to stick with what they know works. All that said I great appreciation for that first caveman that built a shelter out of sticks, rocks, trees or what ever it was that started us on the the path that got us to where we are today.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Parallam framing materials are not new. My students were smashing pieces for lab studies in 1990.
Of course, there's domestic framing and then there's commercial framing. Do I need a4-6 story atrium?
Of course, then main structural elements will be parallam. The best part is that they can be designed and cast in any shapes that I have designed (within the obviously needed structural parameters of the spans and loads.).


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Rebelwork said:


> The purpose of the product in question is to show some of its uses in the home,etc for woodworkers.
> 
> The fact whether or not its load bearing,will stand the times or not the product I would use is pretty mute.


LOL, not picking on you man, but this reminds me of Friends when Joey would say something was a MOO point...:laughing::laughing::laughing:

What you really mean is a moot point! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greenfield (Sep 21, 2016)

*How did you get that particular satin finish?*

I'm looking all over for a finishing solution for parallam counters we're about to install in a restaurant. Your "poured epoxy" finish looks perfectly void-free and has a satin finish, apparently. 

Serious questions... assuming those are your pieces of work: 

Can you describe how you filled voids? I imagine the pouring part did that, right?

How did you get the satin finish on the epoxy? 

How did you get the finish to be so consistent on the *vertical* faces if you poured it? 

Can I have your phone number? Haha. No really. We're running out of time...


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> What is parallam?
> 
> George


Parallams have been around for over 20 years. Parallams are considered "Engineered" lumber. Engineered lumber is available in most of the normal construction dimensions. 
The lumber is made under extreme pressure and sold with the claim that it is more durable, won't warp or twist and much stronger than convention lumber. 
The lumber is so hard that many nail guns cannot flush drive a 3" or longer nail. 
That's hard! Because engineered lumber is heavier than regular lumber, many contractors don't like to work with it. (Here I'm talking about framing a house with 2X4's or 2X6's).


----------



## Design2Reno (May 13, 2017)

I love your finish of the Parallam. I'm currently working on a project that involves two custom cabinets on each side of a fireplace with a 9ft (long), 6in (thick), 21in (deep) Parallam to be used as the mantel. Would you mind sharing your finish process? I've done a mantel with live edge and used a tinted two part epoxy which turned out pretty nice. Osmo rub on finish is what I used. I have some samples of Parallam I am experimenting with but I find it hard to flatten because of the different wood densities used in the Parallam. So I guess this is where the epoxy comes in as it can flatten over time.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> It wasn't as bad as some, but his question was pretty well covered in the op's post.


No it was not. If you do not like my questions please read something else to occupy your time.

George


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> No it was not. If you do not like my questions please read something else to occupy your time.
> 
> George


George.. the post was like 1 year and a half ago.. kinda missed your opportunity to be mad lol


----------

